
Why does it suddenly feel like 1999 on the internet? - nightfuryx
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615442/why-does-it-suddenly-feel-like-1999-on-the-internet/
======
jfengel
Yet the Hacker News feed is also full of articles about people breaking into
Zoom channels. I've seen little evidence that the trolling has diminished.
There may be more people seeking positivity, but trolls troll.

~~~
MetaDark
This is entirely my opinion, but I feel like Hacker News in general has become
a more negative place since I started using it. It used to feel like people
were more excited to hear about new things, but now it seems like people are
criticizing everything.

The last comment I made mocked the title of the post, and while I don't agree
with the direction of the project I was mocking, it felt terrible that I got a
bunch of upvotes for it.

I'd be interested to know if anyone has any data to back up / disprove my
claims.

~~~
Fjolsvith
And the sucky part about it is only being allowed to post 4 comments a day.

~~~
krapp
I think your account's rate limited.

Mine is too, but just to about 5 comments an hour.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Almost as if there's a group of accounts that have to be babysat due to their
unwillingness to be sheep, and by rate limiting them, it lessens the amount of
effort required to monitor them.

Outright banning the accounts would look bad, and cause the accounts to start
over in a way that would be difficult to catch at first.

Edit: I did find out a way around the rate limiting, in a fashion. Through
editing.

------
ETN21
It feels more like the tail end of 2001, when for a few months it felt like
the world was going to change, utterly.

